# show and tell your finless-friends



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

go ahead show them!! show and tell your finless-friends 

Thanks! 
-Mr.B


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

dont have pics but I have a tricolor pittbull bully


----------

